# Zelda's photo album :)))



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Zelda is the newest member of the family. She is 5 weeks old and the most adorable thing in the world. She a little explorer and not yet us to me. So it's a little hard to get a lot of pictures. I'll update when I can


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Zelda is beautiful  Usually hedgies don't get to come home until 6 weeks old so I'd keep an extra close eye on her. 

She's is such a cutie, congrats on your new addition to the family.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's precious. I can't wait for her to blossom.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

awe thx guys , and i cann't wait too ((


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

More pictures!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

yea. I'll probly try and get some more tonite. Shes warming up to me slowly but surely.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

MY BABYS QUILLING !i found like 29 quills, and heres some new pics just for u guys (((


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

(


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww she's so cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Can't get enough pictures of adorable hedgies! She's so cute -just relaxin.
Keep the quills! Maybe someday you'll have enough to get a pen made.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

She's such a tiny little girl, so adorable. Please give her an extra mealie from me, just for having such a cute little face!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

NEW PICS


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The picture that you think has an adorable face: well so do I!!! She looks like she was up to "no good" in the picture where you are holding her in your hand!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a cutie! You know, hedgies are the Edward Scissorhands of the animal kingdom!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

VID ! C:


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

another VID!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, what a beautiful baby! She looks so sweet.


----------

